# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  can't divide model in Cura

## Anthony.A

Im trying to print a boat that needs to be divided into 3 equal parts but I'm not sure on how to divide a model in Cura. Someone please help

----------

